
GitHub Issue template improvements - redox_
https://blog.github.com/2018-05-02-issue-template-improvements/
======
robinhood
This will greatly help open source projects (at least my projects) to sort and
filter issues. I'm happy to see GitHub start shipping again at a more frequent
pace well crafted and intelligent features (not like the first iteration of
projects which was... not on par with their usual level of quality).

